# famous patissiers



## elvira schouten (May 27, 2005)

Hi everybody, 

I'm a Dutch journalist currently researching the topic of cakes and biscuits. Reagrding this I am trying to put together a list of who are considered the most famous and/or influential patissiers in the world, now and from the past. 

I know this is a subjective matter, but I really appreciate your opinion on this, 

many thanks for your reply!

Regards to all 

Elvira


----------



## grishka (Nov 19, 2005)

well, i think that Vatel legacy was important por pastry, in this modern time Oriol Balaguer from barcelona spain "rocks", and albert adria too, in france you could find many good patissiers, but i dont remember the names, in the us you could search in the world pastry forum web site and you can find a lot of pastry chefs that are quite important well i hope i can help you.


----------



## guiedo (Jan 31, 2006)

_2 that come to my mind straight away are the Roux's. Both are very highly decorated in the craft and both are extremely talented in the area of pastry and confectionary._


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Pierre Hermé, arguably the most famous patissier....


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

The Roux Brothers were fantastic, one died a few years ago


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi,

obviously the Sacher cake, create by Sacher in Vienne for the 1814 Vienna convention. (let me verfy the date) the traditional christmas baked goods, like Stollen, Gingerbread, French Pastries like St. Honnore, Blanc manger, bavarain creame, choux pastries (choux, eclaires, profiteroles), Napoleon slices, Rice pudding, others bread and butter pudding, Strudel, Hopfen Strudel, Black Forest cake, Wienner Schmarren, Carrot Cake, Zuger Kirsch Torte, Charlotte Russe, Charlotte Royal, well and more. 

you need more let me know. 

regards


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Martin Chiffers.........Korea

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef Kaiser,
We must vow to make a concerted effort, to relieve the French of, the credit for Bianco Mangiare:smoking:


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Panini,

You are right, actually there are more dessert and basic dough which i believe the Italian taught the French since 1533.
regards


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Panini, 

Maybe we also could consider the Panettone and its italian creater Tonio, historically a famous pastry person. 

Popelini defenet not a French name, the chef of Catherine de Medici: it is said he invented the Choux pastry in 1540. 

Almond tartlets were invented in 1638 by Ragueneau.

There are more for the Journalist, who posted the question, take the Larousse there are more of them under Patisserie. 

regards


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I agree,
The French are notorious for making claim for a lot of dishes. Especially the creme brulee. The jury is out on that, as to the English or Spanish. I say the Spanish, crema catalana was a staple and then of course the French, We'll call it burnt creme and take credit


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi, 

That is a nice one, i grew up in Barcelona and defenet that cream is very old. The Spanish even left variations of it in their former colonies like here in the Philippines the well known Leche Flan. 

regards


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

I am 1/2 French and the french make great pastries, but then I give credit to anyone who bakes well. Why do we call it Creme Brulee? ( French Name)


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi, 

please dont be hurt we dont mean it like that, for sure all nations gave their contributions to great desserts, and some how they melted all together, like the creme anglaise well if it is really english i am not sure, as the italians must have had some thing similar already, when the vanilla sauce froze during the winter when cooling down and the first ice cream was discovered. 

regards


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

I am not at all offended, I am happy to hear everyones opinion, truly I am fine.Like all recipes nothing is new, we all think at sometime in our careers that we have invented, but I am quite sure it has all been done before. Happy cooking.


----------

